# Hobie Outback - ST or Turbo fins?



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

My new Outback seems a little slow with the standard fins. Do the ST fins give much improvement or does everyone go to Turbo fins if they want better performance?


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

The Turbo Fins are awesome, they make the Outback move. You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the ST fins and they are an IMPROVEMENT from the stock ones... but not sure how 'shallow' you can get with the larger Turbo ones.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, Pam and HAG. Pam, I read where you outran a storm. So the STs must work pretty well. I can't see outrunning anything with the standard fins. 

My wife also wants to use the Outback, so I don't want to gear up too much. However, I did readwhere the tension can be adjusted on the Turbos by turning a thumbscrew. Does anyone have any comments on how well that works?


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I just installed my turbo fins. I'll let you kow after tomorrow night how they work.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FreeLine (3/5/2009)*Thanks, Pam and HAG. Pam, I read where you outran a storm. So the STs must work pretty well. I can't see outrunning anything with the standard fins.
> 
> My wife also wants to use the Outback, so I don't want to gear up too much. However, I did readwhere the tension can be adjusted on the Turbos by turning a thumbscrew. Does anyone have any comments on how well that works?


I don't know about OUTRUNING a storm... but I got caught on the east side of Bob Sikes bridge when the front started... and whitecaps were everywhere and even braking over me and my yak. (later found out gusts were up to 40mph) It was scary and I was sure glad I had the somewhat longer ST fins as I think it did help to push a little faster getting back. Now Bryan has the Turbo's and he flew back in. I could not keep up with him, but then again, I don't have much testosterone... nor was there a 5 year old daughter in the front seat of mine. He had already started back... and I decided to stay a lil longer.. trying to catch a big red... but all I did was make it harder for me to get back. Next time... it's back to shore... to heck with trying to catch something bigger when the wind picks up. :reallycrying


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have the turbos and would guess they add maybe 25-30% more speed, but at a cost of more needing muscle too. They are very smooth, no worries using, but they DO take more push than the regular fins, "no speed is free....."

They are perfect for us because we use the Outbacks as exercise as well as adventure, if you want to just take it easy I would recommend the standard or ST fins vs the Turbos as they take considerably less work to use


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I tried mine for the first time last weekend and they are sooooo fast. They do take a little more work but I like how you can peddle slow and still go fast...also on your first couple strokes you are almost up to speed...A good upgrade I think.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yea i REALLY REALLY want a pair.


----------



## Va Speck (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes they are faster. Yes they do require more work. Yes they will turn your legs to jello until you get used to them. Yes they will make you push one pedal forward to fold up to hug the belly of the yak in water of about 1.8ft. Yes they will jam into the bottom if you don't. 
Yes your buddies with the paddle yaks will make fun of you when that happens. Yes they will make you loose weight and sleep good at night. Yes they are worth it :thumbup:


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

VA Speck, welcom to the forum. Be aware, this was a 2009 thread.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

i upgraded to turbo fins and the sailing rudder.LOVE both. The rudder made a HUGE difference, it took a little time to adjust to it since it turns so quickly now.

I feel silly I didnt catch the date either


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Adjusting the tension on them does make a difference - mine is set pretty tight and I loosened the ones on the wife's outback so she can peddle easier.


----------

